# Making the move to Spain!



## Thomas555 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Been looking about the forum and it is really good and informative.

But I'm another newbie on to ask more questions!

I'm a 26 year old guy. I spent 3 months working in Tenerife a couple of years ago and loved it, doing some PR and bar work in the summer and I always said that I would be back to the real Spain to live and work again, when I was in Tenerife it was all cash in hand summer work and didn't really feel like real life if you know what I mean? I came back met a girl but am now single again so the Spanish thoughts are coming back into my head and after discussing it with my family (mum, dad, sister and neice) they seem keen on the idea also. They are not definate but seem really keen to make the move in the next year and a half to 2 years.

After reading this it is clear to see that things in Spain are bad at the moment, but still looking to get some advice from youselves, the situation would be, that my sister said that she would sell her own property making around £50,000 profit, also my parents said that they would look to sell theirs making around £90,000 profit, I would also by this time have around £10,000 - £15,000 saved. Making around £150,000 to move to Spain with. So I was wondering what people thought of that amount for buying a property, or that amount for moving out to Spain for a long term rent? I also suggested to my parents that they rent out their house and the money from that could go to renting a place in Spain, the house here would rent for around £700 per month, what would you think would be the best option?

Also there would be, in 2 years time, a 13 year old girl to think about and after reading this it would seem that Spanish school system is out of the question, so was wondering if you could roughly give me an estimate for how much an international school would cost?

Workwise, it seems grim at the moment. I have got my TEFL certificate with some teaching experience and my sister is a head of year English teacher at her school she works at, she knows a few teachers that have got jobs in Spain, but she feels that she would like to privatly teach, again this would take time to build up contacts etc, I would be willing to do anything really to start off with, I actually love barwork and would be more that happy doing that, but if i'm moving over I would like to make contributions to Spain by paying national insurance etc, but if I had to would take any barwork to start off until I made contacts etc. My parents would be 60 in 2 years and are really good with money so they wouldn't be wanting to work, which is fair enough. So what do you think are the chances of getting work like this in the coming years?

The dream for everyone would be the Canary Islands, but that may not be as practical as mainland Spain!? Or is it a good a place as any? After discussing this everyone said they wouldn't really mind where they went but would want to be in close proximity of an "all year round resort". Does that sound like a good plan?

Thats situation A, now for B.

As I said I will be making that move no matter what, the family say they are keen but it nowhere near 100% they will go, so as I said I should have £10,000 - £15,000 saved up and I was wondering if that would be a good amount to come over with? I would rather move to mainland Spain and just change my lifestyle to the Spanish way of life, but having been to Tenerife and picking up work literally within 40mins of asking on my first night out I have that in the back of my mind and I could put up with the "party jobs" until I made some contacts and started living normally. But I have also spent time in the Costa Blanca and love Barcelona so I think I would like to move to that region, but was just wondering if you could suggest any area that would suit a younger single guy like myself in that region?

I am also 2 months into Spanish lessons, so if I keep that up I shoud be OK for moving over language wise.

Thanks a lot for taking the time to read this as I have went on a bit!! Haha! But I would really love any info that you could give me.

Thanks

Thomas!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Thomas555 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Been looking about the forum and it is really good and informative.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome!!

you certianly seem to have had a good read & seem to be planning


but I don't think any of us can really answer your questions - who knows what the situation will be like in a couple of years - everything might be even worse than it is now - or things might be back to how they were a few years ago when you could just hop off a plane & into a summer job

the best thing I can suggest is keep planning - keep learning Spanish - personally if you can do it without selling up I think that would be what most people would suggest - & be ready to move when the recession is over


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome!!
> 
> you certianly seem to have had a good read & seem to be planning
> 
> ...




If only we could see what the next few years will bring..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> If only we could see what the next few years will bring..


if only....................


one of these would be so handy!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

150 Grand ? 
The Spanish property market is guesstimated to see a fall in value by between 20 - 30% over the course of 2011, but I suspect that this only accounts for half of 'what you can expect to buy for your money' - The other half being what the currency exchange rate does. AND where exactly you would be looking at buying property.
Depending on conservative estimates your 150k Sterling 'may' buy you anywhere between 170k - 210k Euros (I think the days of 1.0 v 1.52 have left us for a while). You should make a start by researching what you could buy for your money and in which areas (Don't forget to allow allow for purchase taxes and lawyers costs, together with a buget to live from for the short term). This may help you weigh up the decision to buy or rent.
Renting in the UK ? - Ask a local Agent to put a rental value on your parent's house to see if the income (less fees and insurance etc...) will easily cover rental costs here in Spain.

The only other thing I would chip in with is that (in my opinion anyway) 13 is too old for an English girl with no prior knowledge of the language to be starting at Spanish state school. You may need to budget for Private school fees somewhere in there aswell.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So....if things don't work out in Spain and you have sold up in the UK you will have nothing to go back to....
Your property here could be on the market for years unsold...there are over a million unsold properties currently in Spain.
Your sister's teaching jobcomes with a Final Salary Scheme pension....she will not be able to transfer that to any teaching job in Spain.
You are single so you are responsible only to yourself but it's best to hold on to UK property if you do decide to relocate to Spain.
There is currently an exodus of Brits back to the UK.
We were chatting to a woman who used to own a bar near Estepona. She said she knew of literally dozens of Brits who had returned to the UK.
I personally know at least four who want to but can't sell their properties.


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thomas555 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Been looking about the forum and it is really good and informative.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking of moving to Marbella for years and will move this Easter. I have visted and stayed there many times. I would not buy a house/flat until i had rented. I know in Marbella you can get 2 bed apt, quite large on long term rental for E800 per month. That way you could be sure of where you would like to buy. As I know it's difficult to sell property now in Spain.
I feel it would be great for a young guy as it has many young people there. It also has a large ex-pat community on the Costa Del Sol, although Marbella is more cosmipolitan, with quite a large Spanish population.
your sister as a qualified teacher would not have a problem getting work at one of the international schools. Teaching EFL I'm sure you could get a job. I'm sure your parents would love it also, as the climate right up to November is warm. It has the best climate in Europe. Hope that's helpful. Chanel.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chanel2020 said:


> I have been thinking of moving to Marbella for years and will move this Easter. I have visted and stayed there many times. I would not buy a house/flat until i had rented. I know in Marbella you can get 2 bed apt, quite large on long term rental for E800 per month. That way you could be sure of where you would like to buy. As I know it's difficult to sell property now in Spain.
> I feel it would be great for a young guy as it has many young people there. It also has a large ex-pat community on the Costa Del Sol, although Marbella is more cosmipolitan, with quite a large Spanish population.
> your sister as a qualified teacher would not have a problem getting work at one of the international schools. Teaching EFL I'm sure you could get a job. I'm sure your parents would love it also, as the climate right up to November is warm. It has the best climate in Europe. Hope that's helpful. Chanel.



I'm sorry, but this is simply not the case at all (Apart from the climate!) And its misleading and misguided to suggest that this is how it is over here!! - I'm assuming that you're post isnt just one of sarcasm????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Jo*



jojo said:


> I'm sorry, but this is simply not the case at all (Apart from the climate!) And its misleading and misguided to suggest that this is how it is over here!! - I'm assuming that you're post isnt just one of sarcasm?????
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sorry I was not addressing you! that is how i find marbella, it may not be the same for you. 'Misleading and misguided' I was only trying to help. SNIP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chanel2020 said:


> I'm sorry I was not addressing you! that is how i find marbella, it may not be the same for you. 'Misleading and misguided' I was only trying to help. SNIP


You are on an open forum which means that everyone gets to comment on everyone elses posts and as moderator it is my place to make sure that the information on here is at least as accurate as it can be, taking into account that this is an informal forum

I'm sure you see Marbella from a different perspective when you visit. The reality is that Spain is in a deep recession, jobs are scarce, wages are low and house prices are tumbling. To suggest that a teacher could easily get a job in an international school is misleading - a lot of schools are closing, the teachers pay is pitiful and their jobs are not secure and of course with closing schools we get desperate teachers. TEFL teachers are also struggling to find work. It is not sensible suggest that they sell up, come to Spain and that everything will be alright, because it wont be. And to then rewind and try to return to the UK would be almost impossible

Jo


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Response to Jojo*



jojo said:


> You are on an open forum which means that everyone gets to comment on everyone elses posts and as moderator it is my place to make sure that the information on here is at least as accurate as it can be, taking into account that this is an informal forum
> 
> I'm sure you see Marbella from a different perspective when you visit. The reality is that Spain is in a deep recession, jobs are scarce, wages are low and house prices are tumbling. To suggest that a teacher could easily get a job in an international school is misleading - a lot of schools are closing, the teachers pay is pitiful and their jobs are not secure and of course with closing schools we get desperate teachers. TEFL teachers are also struggling to find work. It is not sensible suggest that they sell up, come to Spain and that everything will be alright, because it wont be. And to then rewind and try to return to the UK would be almost impossible
> 
> Jo


I can completely understand what you are saying. This is how 'I' find Marbella it is not a global perspective. I really objected to the tone you used with me. I have only just joined and TBH I feel like not returning.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chanel2020 said:


> I can completely understand what you are saying. This is how 'I' find Marbella it is not a global perspective. I really objected to the tone you used with me. I have only just joined and TBH I feel like not returning.


Then I apologise for my tone, it wasnt meant to be offensive, but I really do have genuine concerns for folk who think that its easy to upsticks and move to Spain, especially when families and homes are at stake. It isnt easy, but sometimes it just takes one person to tell them that it is and thats all they see - its what they want to hear!

My advice is always for people to come for several fact finding missions and then to only come over if they are sure they can pay their way here and to always leave themselves a route of return. There are many thousand people who are stuck in Spain and simply cant earn money here and cant afford to leave!

Anyway, Welcome to the forum and feel free to make comments, but beware that not everyone will agree with everything you say, and vice versa - as you and I have already proved. Debate and discussion is always good tho!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Moving to Spain*



jojo said:


> Then I apologise for my tone, it wasnt meant to be offensive, but I really do have genuine concerns for folk who think that its easy to upsticks and move to Spain, especially when families and homes are at stake. It isnt easy, but sometimes it just takes one person to tell them that it is and thats all they see - its what they want to hear!
> 
> My advice is always for people to come for several fact finding missions and then to only come over if they are sure they can pay their way here and to always leave themselves a route of return. There are many thousand people who are stuck in Spain and simply cant earn money here and cant afford to leave!
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply. I do realise things are hard in Spain at the moment and would not advise anyone to sell/house/home/upsticks family to move. Without serious consideration. I have visted many times and have stayed in Marbella for 6 weeks a at time. My sitution is probably different from Thomas. My main concern is where I will live on the Golden Mile, as I have not found a suitable place for myself husband and two children. I shall post and ask if anyone knows of anywhere nice on the Golden Mile that is family orientated. As i have stayed in that part but the complex I stayed on most people left around the beginning of September and it was nearly empty. thanks.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chanel2020 said:


> Thankyou for your reply. I do realise things are hard in Spain at the moment and would not advise anyone to sell/house/home/upsticks family to move. Without serious consideration. I have visted many times and have stayed in Marbella for 6 weeks a at time. My sitution is probably different from Thomas. My main concern is where I will live on the Golden Mile, as I have not found a suitable place for myself husband and two children. I shall post and ask if anyone knows of anywhere nice on the Golden Mile that is family orientated. As i have stayed in that part but the complex I stayed on most people left around the beginning of September and it was nearly empty. thanks.


Well, I hope you don't find my tone offensive but the interpretation is up to you.
I think I know a little more about Marbella than you...and yes, you are right, you can enjoy living in Marbella (if you can ignore the vulgarity, tastelessness and tackiness of the nouveau riche and assorted Mafias types who infest the place) but as anywhere the important factor is having an income or assets sufficient to enjoy that kind of life.
That is what we who live here try to point out to would-be immigrants, some of whom frankly have no idea of the reality of life in Spain.
I know of many 'nice' parts of the so-called Golden Mile. There are many family-orientated apartment blocs - if you're looking for that kind of place to live -and rents are plummeting as the ten-bob millionaires flee their obligations and hot-foot it back to the UK, Russia or wherever.
There are many much more pleasant places to live than Marbella but within easy reach, if that kind of ambience floats your boat.
Personally, I can't stand the place and venture there only out of dire necessity.
I prefer to live somewhere with a bit more class.
Cue howls of outrage from offended residents of Marbella


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I hope you don't find my tone offensive but the interpretation is up to you.
> I think I know a little more about Marbella than you...and yes, you are right, you can enjoy living in Marbella (if you can ignore the vulgarity, tastelessness and tackiness of the nouveau riche and assorted Mafias types who infest the place) but as anywhere the important factor is having an income or assets sufficient to enjoy that kind of life.
> That is what we who live here try to point out to would-be immigrants, some of whom frankly have no idea of the reality of life in Spain.
> I know of many 'nice' parts of the so-called Golden Mile. There are many family-orientated apartment blocs - if you're looking for that kind of place to live -and rents are plummeting as the ten-bob millionaires flee their obligations and hot-foot it back to the UK, Russia or wherever.
> ...


Are we driving out a third newbie in a week !!!!!!!! what happened to tolerance, friendship, and democracy ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Are we driving out a third newbie in a week !!!!!!!! what happened to tolerance, friendship, and democracy ?



Come off it Nigel, that applies to me too.
I'm saying what I think about Marbella. Since when have we had to suppress our opinions?
Where were you when I was called an ****hole and told to 'shut my f*****g mouth'?
Anyone on this forum who dislikes what I or others post has options: post back a blistering rebuff, post a complaint if the post contains obscenity or personal attacks or find another forum suitable for those of a delicate disposition.
This forum is the acme of politeness when compared with others I've peeped at.
Now: I abhor Marbella, Blackpool, Margate, Folkestone, Dusseldorf and I'm not too keen on Basingstoke, Boulogne and Ottawa.
Not to mention Moscow, Leicester, Coventry and Warsaw.
And Barry Manilow, Tom Jones, Lady Gaga...
And Nick Clegg.
I could go on but won't. Probably caused enough offence already.....
Loosen up and drink yer Badger, Nigel.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Come off it Nigel, that applies to me too.
> I'm saying what I think about Marbella. Since when have we had to suppress our opinions?
> Where were you when I was called an ****hole and told to 'shut my f*****g mouth'?
> Anyone on this forum who dislikes what I or others post has options: post back a blistering rebuff, post a complaint if the post contains obscenity or personal attacks or find another forum suitable for those of a delicate disposition.
> ...


Tom Jones!!!!???

How DARE You!!

It's Englebert Humpledink you should be bad mouthing!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tom Jones!!!!???
> 
> How DARE You!!
> 
> It's Englebert Humpledink you should be bad mouthing!!


Add him to the list!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I quite like lady gaga!! Not sure about her outfits, but I like alot of her songs


Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I think we need a big group hug here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I quite like lady gaga!! Not sure about her outfits, but I like alot of her songs
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


me too


now SHE would have no problems moving to Spain, I imagine



not sure how long she could stay though, being a US citizen



:focus:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I quite like lady gaga!! Not sure about her outfits, but I like alot of her songs
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I guess my musical tastes are a bit out of date. When I'm on my own in the car I listen to Cadena Dial which is of course 100% Spanish ...or I play my Puccini and Wagner CDs.
Playing Wagner at home with others present may be considered a trifle inconsiderate...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> me too
> 
> 
> now SHE would have no problems moving to Spain, I imagine
> ...




Ah....but would she add to the tone of Marbella? It's only just recovering from Jack Tweed and assorted X Factor contestants.
Poor old Sotogrande has had Katie Price, Kerry Katona and .....Sarah Ferguson inflicted on it recently....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Ah....but would she add to the tone of Marbella? It's only just recovering from Jack Tweed and assorted X Factor contestants.
> Poor old Sotogrande has had Katie Price, Kerry Katona and .....Sarah Ferguson inflicted on it recently....


never been there, but from what my OH tells me about the place she'd fit right in


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> I think we need a big group hug here.


We had one of those when all the forum gays were outed, remember? 
The warm fuzzy glow lasted for a good two or three days..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> never been there, but from what my OH tells me about the place she'd fit right in


The Old Town looks quite attractive but like a lot of places the recession has hit hard. Closed shops and properties for sale/rent in abundance.
Marbella has a reputation for glitz and glamour but it's never attracted real High Net Worth Individuals. 
Interestingly, a lot of truly wealthy families live near but not in Marbella or Puerto Banus.
Down the road you can find properties owned by the Goldsmith and Svarovski families.
When Michelle Obama came to Spain it was reported that she stayed in Marbella but she actually spent a mere couple of hours there.
She stayed at Villa Padierna in Benahavis which is in the Marbella municipality but totally different in ambience - it's a village, apparently with the wealthiest inhabitants on the CDS.
We live just down the road but we cannot, alas, be numbered amongst the ranks of the wealthy.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We had one of those when all the forum gays were outed, remember?
> The warm fuzzy glow lasted for a good two or three days..


In that case a nod and a stiff handshake will suffice.
Suits me more being a Blue-Kneed Yorkshireman.
Never did go in for all that 'Kissing on two cheeks' Spansh malarky.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> In that case a nod and a stiff handshake will suffice.
> Suits me more being a Blue-Kneed Yorkshireman.
> Never did go in for all that 'Kissing on two cheeks' Spansh malarky.


I'm never quite sure how you should go about that.
Should one's lips actually touch the cheek?
Or is it like the custom of hand kissing where I'm told the gentleman's lips should never touch the lady's hand?
I've only once had my hand kissed (thankfully), in Poland and it was accompanied by heel-clicking. My hand was all wet and slobbery afterwards so I guess it wasn't done properly...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> me too
> 
> 
> now SHE would have no problems moving to Spain, I imagine


She was here last year - they thought she was rubbish apparently.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I quite like lady gaga!! Not sure about her outfits, but I like alot of her songs
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


It's the outfits I like - she sings does she?? Hmmm have to turn off the mute button next time.

Teaching English over here really depends on where you live and how lucky you get. I have two friends over here both of whom are qualified teachers and both teach English to Spanish kids and adults privately for anywhere between 5 and 20 euros an hour. It's possible but they would certainly both advise don't even bother with getting jobs at the schools right now - very difficult to achieve and they have been doing it for 12 years between them.

And rent first - always very sound advice - living here is 100% different from holidaying and if you found that it isn't to your liking you'll be stuck because the chances of selling houses atm, as has been said earlier, is so hard they are thinking of giving away houses on the back of cereal packets. Also, and has also been mentioned earlier, house prices are artificially high here atm. And the banks are being forced to release their repossessed properties probably from April (that is from my Spanish bank manager so I'm not making it ujp - he might be though hmmmmm) so wait until you know you like it, you can make a living and you have found the right area.

Also, unlike last winter, it hasn't really rained here yet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm never quite sure how you should go about that.
> Should one's lips actually touch the cheek?
> Or is it like the custom of hand kissing where I'm told the gentleman's lips should never touch the lady's hand?
> I've only once had my hand kissed (thankfully), in Poland and it was accompanied by heel-clicking. My hand was all wet and slobbery afterwards so I guess it wasn't done properly...


That reminds me, I was going to start a thread on Spanish _besitos_!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> That reminds me, I was going to start a thread on Spanish _besitos_!


Yes please. That wasn't included in our Etiquette instruction at my school for gels.
I really don't like the practice and find it really false when my British friends here do it.
British people don't kiss acquaintances - or didn't use to.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes please. That wasn't included in our Etiquette instruction at my school for gels.
> I really don't like the practice and find it really false when my British friends here do it.
> British people don't kiss acquaintances - or didn't use to.




When I met my husbands family from London I was taken aback when they kissed me.. I am from Scotland and we don't kiss anyone other than our parents at Christmas and birthdays


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> When I met my husbands family from London I was taken aback when they kissed me.. I am from Scotland and we don't kiss anyone other than our parents at Christmas and birthdays


Well, my OH is Glaswegian and thankfully does not observe that custom
But yes, I know what you mean...
Incidentally, is all calm in Cairo? No signs of the Tunisian unrest spreading?


----------



## Thomas555 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys!

Cheers for amy advice, suppose the now its just save, prepare and learn Spanish and see what happens!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

What a load of old tosh being written in this thread about Marbella

Yes, there is work for TEFL teachers if you get off your arse and find it
Yes, schools are employing teachers - we know three couples, in the last month, who have moved here with a job through Swans and Aloha
No, Marbella isn't full of the scum of the earth
Yes, there is plenty of money here
No, it doesn´t look like there is a recession going on here if you take a look at the amount of people in the shops, bars and restaurants at the moment
Yes people are opening businesses - we have had our busiest month ever with 15 proposals being written, all based here, all English speaking and all with great ideas and even some with government grants

No wonder the economy is so bad, we need people to come here with their cash not scare them away!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thomas555 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Cheers for amy advice, suppose the now its just save, prepare and learn Spanish and see what happens!



Careful planning, research, compromising? and a safety net! But in this economic climate now isnt the best time for anyone anywhere to do anything impulsive

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, my OH is Glaswegian and thankfully does not observe that custom
> But yes, I know what you mean...
> Incidentally, is all calm in Cairo? No signs of the Tunisian unrest spreading?




Protests are being organised for the 27th... an Egyptian friend has posted the following on his facebook
People need jobs, people need dignity, people need fairness.

4 people now burned themselves in egypt. Tunisians have lit the fire and now we carry the flame.
I was aware of 2 men doing it but I suspect that my friend knows a lot more than I do 

Protest were held outside the Tunis embassy last week.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> What a load of old tosh being written in this thread about Marbella
> 
> Yes, there is work for TEFL teachers if you get off your arse and find it
> Yes, schools are employing teachers - we know three couples, in the last month, who have moved here with a job through Swans and Aloha
> ...


I'm glad to hear it ShinyAndy!
Can I ask you a couple of questions...
Are Swans and Aloha private primary/ secondary schools, or are they academies?
What kind of businesses are people opening up, I mean in the IT area, restaurant trade, shops??... And would they be based around an expat population or Spanish or mixed?
Sorry, 3 questions.
I think the thing is I've been watching Dragon's Den on Youtube and I've got Deborah what'shername on the brain!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Private international schools

Massive variety of things: dentist, real estate, investment, finance, online sales/communities, alternative therapy, dieting, travel, property rentals/management, restaurants.. all aspects of life. Target markets are initially English speaking but the smarter businesses are wanting to tap into the Spanish market too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Private international schools
> 
> Massive variety of things: dentist, real estate, investment, finance, online sales/communities, alternative therapy, dieting, travel, property rentals/management, restaurants.. all aspects of life. Target markets are initially English speaking but the smarter businesses are wanting to tap into the Spanish market too.


OK interesting, thanks.

I don't know about Marbella, but I think the TEFL market in Madrid is shrinking at the moment. However, like everything, it depends...
It may be that the situation is worse for experienced qualified people like myself as we "come at a price" so to say. And I work in companies where training budgets are shrinking. I had to drop my price for my newest client. 
In bad employment situations, like Spain at the moment, there are always people who try to learn English to improve their job hunting prospects. They may well go to an academy or more likely try to get a cheap private teacher whom they can pay in cash.
Private international schools looking for teachers now??? That means something's gone wrong somewhere because we're one third of our way through the school year. Either the original teacher is off sick or has left, or...?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> What a load of old tosh being written in this thread about Marbella
> 
> Yes, there is work for TEFL teachers if you get off your arse and find it
> Yes, schools are employing teachers - we know three couples, in the last month, who have moved here with a job through Swans and Aloha
> ...


I was waiting for you to put your tuppenceworth in, Andy!
How one views Marbella is largely a matter of taste. You can't deny that it has acquired a 'super chav' aura recently....it has been associated far too often in the UK tabloid press with the likes of Kerry Katona, Katie Price,Jack Tweed, Lineker's brother et al to have a truly upmarket image. It also has its fair share of ten-bob millionaires and penniless posers.
There are also more empty shops, offices and apartments than anyone would care to see in a prosperous town.
As for jobs...you know people who have found jobs, I know people who have lost jobs and are desperately looking for new work.
Of course a few will succeed and yes, new businesses open even in times of recession. In our village three new shops have opened in the past month.
The question is, will they last? Hopefully yes.
But as figures show, a very high percentage of new businesses close within a two year period.
It is a sad fact that unemployment is well over 40% in our immediate area and while there will always be a few who will find work, usually because they have professional qualifications and are fluent in Spanish, the majority of hopefuls will not.
I'm sure there is work for TEFL teachers or any qualified teachers ....I am always asked to teach English and I don't want work!! - but would you honestly advise someone to come here on the offchance of a few lessons at a low rate of pay?
Friends who have rented their apartment to an English teacher who has been giving lessons for sixteen years are searching for a new tenant because her supply of clients has dwindled to the point where she can't make a decent living.
I sincerely hope your fifteen new businesses will be successful and still be with us in two or three years' time. I don't want to live in a ghost economy.
But anyone thinking of relocating here needs more than faith, hope and charity which is why they need to be told the facts as they are...high unemployment unfortunately likely to continue.
Marbella will have its fans, of course...but to me it's like Blackpool on heat.
Sorry...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK interesting, thanks.
> 
> I don't know about Marbella, but I think the TEFL market in Madrid is shrinking at the moment. However, like everything, it depends...
> It may be that the situation is worse for experienced qualified people like myself as we "come at a price" so to say. And I work in companies where training budgets are shrinking. I had to drop my price for my newest client.
> ...


We need to bear in mind that every time we hear that someone has a job in such-and-such a school, office or wherever it means a job less for anyone else. Of course there will be _*some*_ jobs available...people move on, get pregnant, die even.
I remember a poster here once urging someone to come to Spain to find work because in his village Brits had found work as hairdressers, mechanics, TEFL teachers and so on.
Totally oblivious to the fact that there is a limited market and saturation will lower prices and kill everyone's job. Imagine two or three Brits setting up businesses in competition with each other in a small village.......
Spain's underlying problem is a lack of growth prospects. It urgently needs new jobs, productive jobs, not the recycling of existing jobs. Apart from Plan E the Government has done little to create growth.
Single people with educational and professional qualifications and an idea of how business works and preferably Spanish-speaking have nothing to lose if they come over, providing they have adequate fallback resources. I think Andy deals mainly if not exclusively with such people. 
But those with none of the above who want to relocate with children are imo taking a huge gamble with their lives and it is doing them no favours to present a too rosy picture of how things are now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> But those with none of the above who want to relocate with children are imo taking a huge gamble with their lives and it is doing them no favours to present a too rosy picture of how things are now.


Its when those people with families talk about selling up, giving up jobs and ploughing everything into coming to Spain I worry! Cos if it doesnt work out, and the odds arent good, they've lost everything!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its when those people with families talk about selling up, giving up jobs and ploughing everything into coming to Spain I worry! Cos if it doesnt work out, and the odds arent good, they've lost everything!
> 
> Jo xxx


My point exactly.
And let's face it, the people Andy deals with in his professional capacity aren't likely to be the same as those who come on this forum seeking advice on a move to Spain.
If they've got as far as consulting Andy or people like him they've got a pretty good idea of where they want to be.


----------



## christykelly (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Andy, im doing something very similar, I have many sites for jobs if your interested, if you find any information I would be very interested. Let me know how you get on


----------

